# Dear The Internet, This Is Why You Can't Have Anything Nice



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 14, 2012)

> Something wonderful happened on the internet this week. And something horrible happened at the same time.
> 
> A Californian blogger, Anita Sarkeesian, launched a Kickstarter project to make a web video series about "tropes vs women in videogames". Following on from her similar series on films, it aimed to look at women as background decoration, Damsels in Distress, the Sexy Sidekick and so on. Her pitch is here:
> 
> ...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 14, 2012)

Summarized version for lazy people?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Summarized version for lazy people?



The internet is incredibly sexist to the point of incessant personal harassment of anyone who tries to make the point evident.

That would be the gist of it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The internet is incredibly sexist to the point of incessant personal harassment of anyone who tries to make the point evident.
> 
> That would be the gist of it.



what he said


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2012)

Kitchen and sandwich jokes aren't even funny.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2012)

I remember the shitstorm on 4chan, there would always be at least one thread about her kickstarter project. I guess that's where most of those comments come from.

Let's face it, though - She got a shitload of money for something that other people put on youtube for free. Her points and arguments are one-sided and misleading. While she doesn't deserve namecalling and insults, her kickstarter project deserves to be marked as fraud.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 14, 2012)

A fraudulent attention whore then?

Anyone who spent more than a day on the internet has been threatened and insulted, she's not special.


----------



## dredalus (Jun 14, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Anyone who isn't a white christian male has been threatened and insulted, she's not special.



fixed.
feel sorry for the girl nobody derserves to be insulted like that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> fixed.



I hope that was sarcasm.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2012)

Rather than rage at her, they...people in general should open a dialogue in order to expand on points AND not have it be so one sided.  I don't even think she's crazy enough to . . .  incite this rage.  *facepalm*  Net just got played.  Still, curious.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Let's face it, though - She got a shitload of money for something that other people put on youtube for free. Her points and arguments are one-sided and misleading. While she doesn't deserve namecalling and insults, her kickstarter project deserves to be marked as fraud.



Why are you so cool, Zaru? 

Anyway, this exactly right here. The actual reasoning behind gender roles in video games and society at large is fairly complex (and not misogynistic), but "look at these girls in bikinis, how disrespectful" appeals to morons.

$123,000 worth of morons.


----------



## dredalus (Jun 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I hope that was sarcasm.



nope just good ol' reality,maybe you should consider coming back to it?or perhaps you wanna name me a white christian male who has been insulted on the internet by many people similar to this lady Anita Sarkeesian, if you can then i'll admit I was wrong.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> nope just good ol' reality,maybe you should consider coming back to it?or perhaps you wanna name me a white christian male who has been insulted on the internet by many people similar to this lady Anita Sarkeesian, if you can then i'll admit I was wrong.



She doesn't deserve to be threatened, but she deserves most of the insults. She's a shameless pandering con artist who just got the internet to pay her 123,000 dollars to play video games all day.

And let's see... white christian male...

how about every American presidential candidate ever? Plus Obama and Hillary Clinton, for flavor.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 14, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> She doesn't deserve to be threatened, but she deserves most of the insults. She's a shameless pandering con artist who just got the internet to pay her 123,000 dollars to play video games all day.



The only reason she got that much is because a bunch of 4chan retards decided it would be funny to blather on about kitchen jokes and insult her instead of simply pointing out how dumb and possibly fraudulent the premise of her work is.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> The only reason she go that much is because a bunch of 4chan retards decided it would be funny to blather on about kitchen jokes and insult her instead of simply pointing out how dumb and possibly fraudulent the premise of her work is.



Well... yes. But preying on the stupid is the hallmark of a good con. She's preying on the raging manboys as much as the fools bankrolling her for it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> nope just good ol' reality,maybe you should consider coming back to it?or perhaps you wanna name me a white christian male who has been insulted on the internet by many people similar to this lady Anita Sarkeesian, if you can then i'll admit I was wrong.



Except... that nobody knows you're a white christian male unless you openly state so, and plenty of people have been insulted, harrassed and attacked without any info on their race, gender or religion being KNOWN AT ALL. It's called the internet, people are by default (mostly) anonymous.

There are more people on the internet than europeans and americans, if you haven't noticed. You talk like non-north americans, africans and asians worship white christian males and would never insult them. Nice illusion you live in, bro.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> nope just good ol' reality,maybe you should consider coming back to it?or perhaps you wanna name me a white christian male who has been insulted on the internet by many people similar to this lady Anita Sarkeesian, if you can then i'll admit I was wrong.



Look up NJ governor Chris Christy's facebook.

Every picture he posts is fat joke after fat joke after fat joke.


----------



## dredalus (Jun 14, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Look up NJ governor Chris Christy's facebook.
> 
> Every picture he posts is fat joke after fat joke after fat joke.



from what I can see it's not nearly as bad as Anita Sarkeesian.


@Zaru you really dont understand? just show me a white christian male who gets insulted just as badly as Anita sarkeessian.If you can i'll admit I was wrong until then dont reply.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> nope just good ol' reality,maybe you should consider coming back to it?or perhaps you wanna name me a white christian male who has been insulted on the internet by many people similar to this lady Anita Sarkeesian, if you can then i'll admit I was wrong.



Rick Santorum?  Go look up his last name.



dredalus said:


> @Zaru you really dont understand? just show me a white christian male who gets insulted just as badly as Anita sarkeessian.If you can i'll admit I was wrong until then dont reply.



Why does it have to be as bad as her?  She was attacked to that point becuase of what she was doing, not becuase of her gender, religion, or skin color.  Is every female (or non christian, or non white) on the internet attacked to that degree?

From what I've seen through extensive online gaming, girls generally have their asses kissed and pampered for being online by Forever Alones.  This girl was an exception because of what she was up to.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2012)

dredalus said:


> @Zaru you really dont understand? *just show me a white christian male who gets insulted just as badly as Anita sarkeessian*.If you can i'll admit I was wrong until then dont reply.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm tired

so I laughed hard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

That's it.


I'm making a Kickstarter thingy. Who's donating?

I will be writing a new book based on the fundamentals of Forum posting.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2012)

*GURL KHARACTERS ARE MISREPRESENTED IN GAMES. GIVE ME A FUCKTON OF MONEY TO MAKE A FUCKING VLOG AND TO PLAY SOME GAMES, THAT SHIT COSTS SO MUCH FUCKING MONEY, YOU HAVE NO IDEA. I HAVE MORAL SUPERIORITY OVER ANY SEXIST *MAN* WHO DARE IMPLIES THAT THIS PROJECT IS A MASSIVE MENTAL MASTURBATION SESSION UNDER THE GUISE OF A "DOCUMENTARY".*

There was nothing good to begin with. This is the single worst thing to have ever come out of kickstarter. Female characters are about as misrepresented as male characters in gaming, this is blatant attention whoring of the highest caliber.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 14, 2012)

why is this not in the cafe?


Nodonn said:


> A fraudulent attention whore then?
> 
> Anyone who spent more than a day on the internet has been threatened and insulted, she's not special.


and people who call attention to it make it for free 



Agmaster said:


> Rather than rage at her, they...people in general should open a dialogue in order to expand on points AND not have it be so one sided.  I don't even think she's crazy enough to . . .  incite this rage.  *facepalm*  Net just got played.  Still, curious.


even then the voices of reason calling foul to her con would still be drowned among the masses that would despise her for it and not be able to articulate it in a coherent smart manner 



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Why are you so cool, Zaru?
> 
> Anyway, this exactly right here. The actual reasoning behind gender roles in video games and society at large is fairly complex (and not misogynistic), but "look at these girls in bikinis, how disrespectful" appeals to morons.
> 
> $123,000 worth of morons.


you know, I'm about to start a project on the objectification of women in media, to that end I'mma read a whole lot of comics, play a whole lot of games, watch a whole lot of movies, and shows, I will take donations. 
back when twilight was a thing it use to be this guy 

and male politicians get this on like a daily basis the marvelous thing is that, like someone say before me in this thread, she played the internet and morons 
 she is not some sort of saint because she was mocked in the internet, everyone doesn't matter who you are gets it.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *GURL KHARACTERS ARE MISREPRESENTED IN GAMES. GIVE ME A FUCKTON OF MONEY TO MAKE A FUCKING VLOG AND TO PLAY SOME GAMES, THAT SHIT COSTS SO MUCH FUCKING MONEY, YOU HAVE NO IDEA. I HAVE MORAL SUPERIORITY OVER ANY SEXIST *MAN* WHO DARE IMPLIES THAT THIS PROJECT IS A MASSIVE MENTAL MASTURBATION SESSION UNDER THE GUISE OF A "DOCUMENTARY".*
> 
> There was nothing good to begin with. This is the single worst thing to have ever come out of kickstarter.



I absolutely agr-



Deathbringerpt said:


> Female characters are about as misrepresented as male characters in gaming, this is blatant attention whoring of the highest caliber.



Why did you do that just now.

Why?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2012)

The internet just never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2012)

one the one hand no one deserves to get slamed like that unless they do something truly heinous

on the other shes getting payed to play allot of games abitch about how she *FEELs *women are represented in games, a topic which as a black gamer i cant stop but roll my eyes and thing "cry me a fucking river"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 14, 2012)

trolls be everywhar  

But i think we need to address the culture of IRL before we address the gaming industry. It bleeds down you see


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

Eh I don't think they should've done that shitm if you disagreed then debate with the damn woman.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 14, 2012)

But it's against the nature of the troll to use common sense Reij 

It was all probably coming from 4-chan anyway, yet another reason i hate that god damn place.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 14, 2012)

They clearly live up to their name of a brutish stupid mythical beast then.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

What exactly are the nice things the internet was supposed to get out of this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2012)

oh no, women are objectified in gaming.. oh wait, so is the case with every form of entertainment.. ignore my set 

as for the insults, well that was to be expected.. and its not like its the first time.. she should have expected it.. my bet is that she somehow wanted this to happen.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What exactly are the nice things the internet was supposed to get out of this?



This. 

I mean she was the only one getting money at the end of the day, so she was the only one getting nice things. I don't understand how her getting insulted means the whole of the internet can't have or won't have anything nice. 

I mean I am pretty sure none of us in this thread didn't say anything about her, heck I didn't even know she existed till this thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh no, women are objectified in gaming.. oh wait, so is the case with every form of entertainment.. ignore my set
> 
> as for the insults, well that was to be expected.. and its not like its the first time.. she should have expected it.. my bet is that she somehow wanted this to happen.



Nothing makes a better soap box then playing the victim.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2012)

its been said that she avoided many good questions and points and mainly focused on the insults and threats..


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 14, 2012)

The men behind the attacks were dumb for thinking that it'd make her look bad without giving her more publicity.

She would've gone away if they hadn't done her own advertising for her in the name of internet rage. (lol at getting mad at anything on the internet.)


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> A fraudulent attention whore then?
> 
> Anyone who isn't *a white christian male* has been threatened and insulted, she's not special.





dredalus said:


> fixed.



Are you fucking serious? Heave you been on the internet? We get shit on all the time.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2012)

HAI KEO :33


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2012)

I like Lara Croft.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2012)

Pseudonym Jennifer Helper.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm doing a kickstarter to study the effects of playing video games and duping people at the same time. I'll post a link as soon as I make a dedicated pay-pal account.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't know what she expected when she ASKED FOR MONEY TO MAKE YOUTUBE VIDEOS.

Filthy, dumb, Jew, scum.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 15, 2012)

lolwomen


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, the study sounds like bullshit and a way to make a quick buck while doing next to nothing...

But for fuck's sake... reacting like this is just damaging the gaming community's reputation even more... again... sigh...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2012)

The gaming communities reputation is already dead. No one respects gamers. Don't understand why you guys think this changes something.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> its been said that she avoided many good questions and points and mainly focused on the insults and threats..



of course she will, it would be counter productive for her to do otherwise.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> The gaming communities reputation is already dead. No one respects gamers. Don't understand why you guys think this changes something.



Knowing such doesn't make stuff like this hurt any less. 
I mean kripes, make an effort to not be generally shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 15, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I absolutely agr-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, because while most women aren't proportioned like this



The average man isn't built like this, either.



The supposed gaming stereotype is that women always displayed as helpless damsels in distress, or total sexual objects, or so say the media.. It's about as equally true, to say that male characters are all big, hulked out, tough guy types that want to solve all their problems with their fists/swords/hammers/guns/etc.

Obviously, I could list prime examples of male and female characters that break those stereotypes, but, so could you and everyone else that actually plays games.. I'm just trynna help illustrate the point.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 15, 2012)

I like to think of myself as a Leon Kennedy bodytype.

Except you know, without all the zombies chasing me.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2012)

This whole thing..  

While I do think women are being mis-represented in Video games, why would anyone pay someone to make youtube videos and do reviews on it. Well I guess the perosn who started this whole thing got her moneys worth so kudos to her. She's the only one who is really gaining anything from this, fame and money... oh well.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 15, 2012)

> or don't believe that women are poorly represented in games (in which case, you would be wrong)




Alyx Vance, Faith Connors, Jade, FemShep, Lightning, Katherine, Heather Mason, Bastila Shan, Nariko, Madison Paige, Carla Valenti, Elika, Farah, Chell, The woman of Resident Evil, The woman of Metal Gear Solid, The woman in The Elder Scrolls and Fallout games, and all the female characters that can be created by the players in MMOs and RPGs

But please, let's just ignore all the good examples of woman in games.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> The supposed gaming stereotype is that women always displayed as helpless damsels in distress, or total sexual objects, or so say the media.. It's about as equally true, to say that male characters are all big, hulked out, tough guy types that want to solve all their problems with their fists/swords/hammers/guns/etc.
> 
> Obviously, I could list prime examples of male and female characters that break those stereotypes, but, so could you and everyone else that actually plays games.. I'm just trynna help illustrate the point.



BBQ, I kinda sorta agree with the _idea_ of what you're saying, but please for the love of shit do not use the "But guys are beefy and shirtless in games too" trope that people ususally like to fall back on, because relying on it misses the point harder than Rex Grossman at Superbowl XLI. 

The whole issue that's brought up isn't solely about *how* gender is misrepresented in games but *why* characters are misrepresented in games, and those beefy-kill-everything-types, just like the damsel types of females are used to appeal to the male demographic.

Just saying, if you're going to argue that the entertainment industry sensationalizes both genders depending on who they're catering to, you could at least   better .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I absolutely agr-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it's correct? Even if you don't consider that the amount of female character oversexualization is about the same as the overmasculinity of male characters, if you take into account the types of male characters in gaming in the way that that idiot is pigeonholing the entire array of video game female characters, you could pull off the exact same shit.

7 simplistic, generalizing tropes of video game protagonists? WELL, I GUESS SHE WAS RIGHT ALL ALONG.

God, I hope to God that /v/'s Misandry project is successful not because they can easily show that we're all in the same boat of misrepresentation of realistic portrayals of either sex but because they'll show what a scamming attention whore that idiot ultimately is.

Link removed


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Tropes vs Women...
All she is doing in regurgitating information you can find yourself on TV Tropes
Her project will be incredibly masturbatory and we won't learn anything new. 
I've watched some of her videos... she doesn't say how to fix this.

And she herself can be a minor example of a Straw Feminist. 

All she did was take people's money for something *SHE WAS ALREADY DOING FOR FREE. *

She should take that money and work with a dev to make a video game with a positive female character. 

Also, Extra Credits on the escapist covered a solution for this.
All she does is comment on why X is bad.
She doesn't provide a solution.

EDIT:
And for her bonus video she is going to list off positive characters? 
Foreverpandering did a better job listing characters in a vid.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igXz_hXKUcE[/YOUTUBE]
He also delves into what a doc should be
Unbiased
and talks about Bronycon and TV tropes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

this shit still didn't blow up?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Let me get my napalm and thermite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

i am pretty sure woman showing masculine like strength will be another topic at hand in the future.. i don't like hypocritical people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Tropes vs Women...
> All she is doing in regurgitating information you can find yourself on TV Tropes
> Her project will be incredibly masturbatory and we won't learn anything new.
> I've watched some of her videos... she doesn't say how to fix this.
> ...



6:55 is probably my favorite part of the vid


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

_"Thanks for the money, idiots."_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> _"Thanks for the money, idiots."_



if only i thought of that in the first place


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

The worst part is that she doesn't even care about any of those games. She just wants to criticize them to fuel her thundercunt feminist agenda.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2012)

What a ridiculous project.  There are so many people who video review games in an unbiased way, and they do that stuff for free. That doesn't have to do with lolwomeningames, but still..

I don't want to say she had it coming, those insults were pretty immature, but...


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2012)

Extra Credits already addressed this well enough, and the absolute raping of Samus.

Everyone already knows video games need better female characters though.


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2012)

Why don't you look outside your anime cliches to find 'em

If you mean more main heroines, then yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Extra Credits already addressed this well enough, and the absolute raping of Samus.
> 
> Everyone already knows video games need better female characters though.



video games need better characters period.. regardless of them being female or male..


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


>


So....it's a fight?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Extra Credits already addressed this well enough, and the absolute raping of Samus.
> 
> Everyone already knows video games need better female characters though.


Samus was already a good character though, discounting Other M.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 28, 2012)

This is such a stupid project. Sure the way people handled it was a little extreme and immature but behind the flaming they do have a point. Men are just as misrepresented in video games as women are. One of her main arguments is that the way the female body is portrayed in video games makes women feel inadequate. This is the case for both genders, therefore not sexist. How many guys look like Kratos or Johnny Cage?

Not only do I find her arguments stupid but already has the capacity to make these videos, she's been doing so for a while now. Why does she need money? I mean judging by her video on Bayonetta it's not like she even actually plays the games anyways. Her reaching her donation goal for such a stupid thing saddens me, her then getting way more than she even asked for makes me lose faith in humanity. Half of the games she bought shouldn't even relate to her topic in anyway, see here:


Zaru said:


> _"Thanks for the money, idiots."_



Games like Blur (purely a racing game), what could possibly considered sexist about it? Then there are games like Red Dead Redemption which are set in a specific era. For Rockstar to make women characters the way she wants would be historically inacurate considering its setting. Not to mention one of the few female characters Bonnie is actually portrayed really well when you consider the setting of the game. Her game choices are silly and it shows that she really got far more money than she needs.

Maybe I should make a Kickstarter page stating I want to make videos about how men are misrepresented in video games? I sure could use a couple hundred games for free.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Maybe I should make a Kickstarter page stating I want to make videos about how men are misrepresented in video games? I sure could use a couple hundred games for free.



They tried this and got nuthin'.

The majority of her financial backers are white knights who feel guilty for being born male. You won't get them to throw money at you


----------



## Blue (Aug 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> She's a shameless pandering con artist who just got the internet to pay her 123,000 dollars to play video games all day.


Just a reminder.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 28, 2012)

Stroev said:


> Samus was already a good character though, discounting Other M.



The video was about Other M.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Games like Blur (purely a racing game), what could possibly considered sexist about it? Then there are games like Red Dead Redemption which are set in a specific era. For Rockstar to make women characters the way she wants would be historically inacurate considering its setting. Not to mention one of the few female characters Bonnie is actually portrayed really well when you consider the setting of the game. Her game choices are silly and it shows that she really got far more money than she needs.



This is how an agenda works: You see a problem or oppression where none exists.

The girls in Blur are 'stereotypes' of racers
The Hardcore Euroracer Natalya 
If you play the game you'd see her challenges and levels are about messing other people up

The Friendly Shannon
Your gateway drug into racing

The Asian Twins [Ayumi and Harumi]
Japan makes really good cars and technology is rarely stagnant for them so having twin sisters having 2 chances to win races is always good 

These are stereotypes for the street racing culture 
Thing is though all the guys are stereotypes too

Talon is the rich boy racer
Khan is the guy that wants him and his ride to look good
Rhymer is probably the stereotype of an underground/street race DJ also being  a racer or just a straight up Fan Favorite
Drayke is  another stereotypical hardcore Euro street racer
*OH LOOK THEY USED THE SAME AND EQUAL STEREOTYPE FOR MEN AND WOMEN OH SHIT*
And Carver is the aging old man racer. ANOTHER STEREOTYPE. He started out in his 20 probably and is well into his late 30s or early 40s 

If this bitch even touches Blur I will curbstomp the shit out of her.

Blur is nothing but stereotypes.* Even you the player is a stereotype of the new guy/girl winning it all. *
Which is what makes it even footed. 
And the stereotypes aren't even really negative. But I bet you she will nitpick the fuck out of Blur but we the people with brains can say umm yeah but the guys have more stereotypes and everyone is stereotypes so GTFO. 

PLUS ITS A RACING GAME BUILD ON... THE FACT THAT YOU RACE
Here is a car. Win the race.
GO.
If this bitch says Oh Shannon is a pretty face with no personality I will rage.
Through the dialogue of you starting and finishing a section of the career mode she is actually the nice cool informative Big Sister character type. OH SHIT I FOUND A BIG SISTER TROPE ARTICLE ON TV TROPES.
BETTER WATCH OUT. WE DON'T WANT ANY POSITIVE FEMALE TROPES IN HERE.
You don't need character analysis in a racing game.
She needs to gtfo Blur. 

/rant


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't wait until she touches Dead Space and inevitably bitches about the female characters.

If you have more of a problem with a female being depicted as a backstabbing villain than an entire game consisting of shooting babies with tentacles, then you really need to set your priorities straight.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Just a reminder.



I don't like t either, but there's reason this happened:

socially unstable children with too much time and not enough supervision spurt their bile onto everything.  Had people ignored her, which was the correct response, nothing would have happened.  Instead we got internet warriors sending rape and death comments to her; superb.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I can't wait until she touches Dead Space and inevitably bitches about the female characters.
> 
> If you have more of a problem with a female being depicted as a backstabbing villain than an entire game consisting of shooting babies with tentacles, then you really need to set your priorities straight.



WHERE IS KRORY?!
there was also a really good Female character in DS... or DS2
according to Krory
Instead of rescuing her like Isaac thought he would have to she saves herself and is perfectly fine plus IIRC Krory said she was pretty intelligent too.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2012)

Watch the Bastion video.

It's pretty clear she's barely touching the games and fulfilling her own prophecies.

Don't feed it.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> WHERE IS KRORY?!
> there was also a really good Female character in DS... or DS2
> according to Krory
> Instead of rescuing her like Isaac thought he would have to she saves herself and is perfectly fine plus IIRC Krory said she was pretty intelligent too.



That survivor woman from Dead Space 2 was pretty decent, she was important for Isaac's survival I think, and didn't get sexualized despite looking good.



But I'm talking about Dead Space 1.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't like t either, but there's reason this happened:
> 
> socially unstable children with too much time and not enough supervision spurt their bile onto everything.  Had people ignored her, which was the correct response, nothing would have happened.  Instead we got internet warriors sending rape and death comments to her; superb.



No, this was right to happen.

What should have kept going is a constant harassment of her until she needed to disappear to get away from all of it.

We started strong but got lazy.

People need to learn, we wont stand for any kind of bullshit and woman like that should be slapped and destroyed at first glance.

Fuck feminism. Females in games are just fine.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Or we could all you know
admit
all male and female characters in any game fit into a cliche or trope and that both have equal misrepresentation far more than they have equal representation 

For every Samus [pre other M] there will be 20 nameless background female stripper/fanservice characters
Thing is... for every Gordon Freedman there will be 50 Duke Nukems

The actual 'good males and female characters' example that do not fit into some cliche or trope
DO NOT EXIST

Name any character from any video game and they will fall into a category/cliche/trope


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> No, this was right to happen.
> 
> What should have kept going is a constant harassment of her until she needed to disappear to get away from all of it.
> 
> ...



You rapscallion.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Watch the Bastion video.
> 
> It's pretty clear she's barely touching the games and fulfilling her own prophecies.
> 
> Don't feed it.



Bastion video?
WTF IS WRONG WITH BASTION?!

That was a great game.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ Not only that but its discrimination to imply there is something wrong with being a stripper.

With over 7 billion people on a planet, every stereotype is true in *millions* of people.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

kazuri said:


> ^^ Not only that but its discrimination to imply there is something wrong with being a stripper.
> 
> With over 7 billion people on a planet, every stereotype is true in *millions* of people.



It's not a luxurious job but it pays the bills. 
I wouldn't be surprised if Anita stripped her way through college to get her degree. 

"I will be a stripper now and totally be a radical feminist later."

Also:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Ahahaha that picture of Ben Spurr  4chan regulars will know what he's parodizing


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Care to clue in us other internet noobs? O:


----------



## Blue (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> \Also:



It kind of makes me understand why governments suppress free speech, reading this. It makes me angry that this moron gets an outlet for his terrible opinion.

Oh, the days before the internet; when you had to at least be intelligent to get your voice heard, if not sane.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Care to clue in us other internet noobs? O:


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 28, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> It kind of makes me understand why governments suppress free speech, reading this. It makes me angry that this moron gets an outlet for his terrible opinion.
> 
> Oh, the days before the internet; when you had to at least be intelligent to get your voice heard, if not sane.



Yep. Ian is a dumbass. 


FUCKEN SCARY


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

So she is a hero because she pretended to be a victim?

Jesus Christ. No wonder there are so many villains in the US.
We idolize them and victims and punish heroes and bravery.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

Get 150k something dollars for promising to scrutinize video games for gender roles 
-> Get a shitload of games and then tell other people to play for her since she doesn't have the time 
-> Meanwhile, spend money on the right ambient light for her face



Scam if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

Wait.
She isn't playing them herself?
What is she doing?
Typing Damsel in distress into tvtropes . com?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2012)

WHAT ARE THESE NICE THINGS I AM BEING DENIED OP.

I STILL HAVE YET TO RECEIVE AND ANSWER FOR THIS.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Kitchen and sandwich jokes aren't even funny.



Yes they are.

Now get back to it


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> WHAT ARE THESE NICE THINGS I AM BEING DENIED OP.
> 
> I STILL HAVE YET TO RECEIVE AND ANSWER FOR THIS.



I guess TPN was saying that her documentary was a good thing?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice little scam I'll say that much. I guess she's just living the high life while laughing about all the suckers who donated to her.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2012)

Scumbug Anita

I laugh at all those faggoty internet white knights that rushed to defend her


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2012)

you got scammed hardcore :rofl


----------



## Lulu (Sep 29, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> It kind of makes me understand why governments suppress free speech, reading this. It makes me angry that this moron gets an outlet for his terrible opinion.
> 
> Oh, the days before the internet; when you had to at least be intelligent to get your voice heard, if not sane.



true talk. This is where maturity comes into freedom of speech.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2012)

So she really just ran? Rofl.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 29, 2012)

blakstealth said:


> Kitchen and sandwich jokes aren't even funny.



Yes, they are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2012)

i don't feel one bit sorry for anyone who donated..


----------



## Draffut (Sep 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> i don't feel one bit sorry for anyone who donated..



Why would you?

I just hope the morons actually learned their very expensive lesson.

But being feminists, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 29, 2012)

the fact that you had to pay somebody to do this is just hilarious


----------



## Blue (Sep 29, 2012)

Called it. I fucking called it. 

Of course, her being a con artist doesn't really discredit her sexist nonsense - and pretending that women are misrepresented in games and men aren't is blatently sexist. And it sorely needs discrediting, although I will entertain this other guy's videos, since he didn't have the fucking nerve to ask for money to make them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2012)

single mother? Skin tight leather? Rofl, maybe I should make a feminist video and ask people for money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Isn't it sexist to consider something like that sexist?
Like white people not being able to say the N word is Racist kind of way?


----------



## Blue (Sep 29, 2012)

Man, I tried watching that video the other dude made, but he used a clip of Marle being rescued by Crono in Chrono Trigger as an example of Damsel in Distress.

Which is fucking rage inducing because Marle also rescues Crono in the same game from the same space-time destruction that she suffered. Stop the presses, let's get the Gentleman in Distress trope going.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Man, I tried watching that video the other dude made, but he used a clip of Marle being rescued by Crono in Chrono Trigger as an example of Damsel in Distress.
> 
> Which is fucking rage inducing because Marle also rescues Crono in the same game from the same space-time destruction that she suffered. Stop the presses, let's get the Gentleman in Distress trope going.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 29, 2012)

They should have just given their money to AVGN.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 29, 2012)

those fools


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh god, the amount of retards in this world


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2012)

lalalalalalalalalalalalala



Luiz said:


> Yes, they are.


NO THEYRE NOT >:|


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 29, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> They should have just given their money to AVGN.



now this

this is what i would pay for.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

can someone link me the guy doing her job for her?
and doing it better?
OH SNAP. INSTANT SEXIST RIGHT HERE.

And Angry Video Game nerd doing Tropes in Video Games is something I'd actually donated to. 
Her bayonetta review talks about the game for 1/4 the time opposed to talking to subway cars
WTF
tangents


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

if you look at her twitter she is in sweden and was having a seminar with EA and DICE
LOL WTF DO DICE AND EA HAVE TO DO WITH WOMEN IN GAMES OTHER THAN TELLING HER
We want this hot bitch to attract 15-25 year old males now gtfo

the video is late and she is vacationing in sweden
i am so happy
it's a perfect example of
if you give a bitch money without a strong pimp hand
she gunna play you and spend it


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Well without having clicked any of her videos she just looks crafty as fuck in her photos. I know you aren't supposed to judge books by their covers but in this case maybe you should.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 2, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> if you look at her twitter she is in sweden and was having a seminar with EA and DICE
> LOL WTF DO DICE AND EA HAVE TO DO WITH WOMEN IN GAMES OTHER THAN TELLING HER
> We want this hot bitch to attract 15-25 year old males now gtfo
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 2, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The internet is incredibly sexist to the point of incessant personal harassment of anyone who tries to make the point evident.
> 
> That would be the gist of it.


Those 12 year old children at 4Chan = the internet? I had no idea.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

also can i have a link for the guy doing this woman's job?


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 2, 2012)

She is indeed a con.She gained to much money from idiots,because,she's gaining money reviewing games on youtube,that other people do for free and if you watch her Bayonetta review,you can tell she didn't even play the damn game,not to mention most of the stuff she says in the review are irrelevent,have nothing to do with the game..


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2012)

I will say one thing.

Bitch's hustle is legit.

I wouldn't mind conning like that if I could reap those kinds of dividends.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

thinking about it you are right
Bayonetta wasn't a single mother
Cereza is Bayonetta

she didnt play the dame game

someone make a twitter account ask her what was a harder boss fight: Beloved or Archangel
If she answers Archangel she didnt play the game


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2012)

I finally understand the good things we are lacking.

INTERNET GET OUT THERE AND CON THE FUCK OUT OF PEOPLE.

we are losing soooo much in conned wages that our lazy asses could be reaping.

there are old grandma pensions we could be reaping.

good on you woman, good on you and the money you got for nothing.

living the dream.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Those 12 year old children at 4Chan = the internet? I had no idea.



Because 4chan is the only sexist sub-community on the internet and the only ones who are calling on Anita's shit.

OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

Again can someone link me to the guy doing her job for her?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2012)

Links I need the links D;


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2012)

so its november and no videos
SCAMMED


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been on this site for over two years and this is easily the most offended i have ever been. What. the. fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I have been on this site for over two years and this is easily the most offended i have ever been. What. the. fuck.



Why is that may I ask?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2012)

where the vids at?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I have been on this site for over two years and this is easily the most offended i have ever been. What. the. fuck.



Offended by who?  This scamming feminazi?  Me too.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2012)

See a woman tries to make a difference and takes your money and runs instead.
Like a ho. 
She put herself on her back and cried when she got fucked for 180K like the whore she is and is ruining the name of kickstarter at the same time.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2013)

half a year late and no delivery. 

so yeah.
who was the person doing her work for her and doing it better?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2013)

can i have a link to the guy doing her job for her?
and doing it better and for free?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6p5AZp7r_Q[/YOUTUBE]

First video is up.  

If you guys feel it warrants its own thread, we can certainly do that.

Intelligent criticism/debate is welcomed and encouraged.  Otherwise, don't be asswipes.

edit;

lol well shit, youtube ain't workin'

Just copy the link; it's the official video.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 7, 2013)

The air around Anita Sarkeesian is so toxic I don't think I could watch it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2013)

This shit hurts my dick.. can't bring myself to watch it..


----------



## DedValve (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw the first video and was....well that was actually really good. Absolutely nothing like her Bayonetta video at all, she came up with good points, wasn't totally biased on one side, raised some valid points. 

Was an interesting watch, I was expecting...well Bayonetta 2.0 

I think a separate thread should be made for this (assuming one hasn't already). This thread served a different purpose.

EDIT: Guys you should give it a watch, I was extremely hesitant as well but had 20 minutes to burn while trading poke's and it's not a bad video at all. She could still totally snowball in other videos but so far this is nothing like her Bayonetta video and is very good at raising (a specific) topic in the overall sexism of womenin games.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> The air around Anita Sarkeesian is so toxic I don't think I could watch it.





Khris said:


> This shit hurts my dick.. can't bring myself to watch it..


Sarcasm or stupidity? 

Video was fine. Didn't really tell me anything I did not already know I don't think.  Except I had never seen that Dinosaur Island footage or whatever from Rare's cancelled N64 game ;3 That was also pretty atrocious the way they changed "Crystal" or whatever blah blah.

It was aight. I'll keep watching the vids if they come out in a timely manner.

edit: Maybe I should note that I'm coming in having not seen any of her other videos and only having heard of her Kickstarter a long time ago and today again.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2013)

People really should watch the video, but anyone who's ever been to TV Tropes probably knows everything already.  Things are presented much better... I don't know if 1.5 million dollars better, but still better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Sarcasm or stupidity?
> 
> Video was fine. *Didn't really tell me anything I did not already know I don't think*.  Except I had never seen that Dinosaur Island footage or whatever from Rare's cancelled N64 game ;3 That was also pretty atrocious the way they changed "Crystal" or whatever blah blah.
> 
> ...



exactly.. she already got rich trolling.. why increase her views too?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Maybe I should note that I'm coming in having not seen any of her other videos and only having heard of her Kickstarter a long time ago and today again.



Well, that explains it.

The conciseness and arguments used in this video are so fundamentally different in quality when compared to every incredibly shitty, biased tripe she's ever done in video form, I doubt she even wrote any of this.

Really, I do. I wasted too much time watching her "work" and this is literally day and night.

That said, it's still classic kickstarter scam anyway. There's smarter people that already discuss the issue without asking a penny.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> exactly.. she already got rich trolling.. why increase her views too?


Well, she only asked for $6,000. 4chan/"The Internet" did the rest. That's not really her fault. People could have pulled their Kickstarter cash out before the thing ended if they felt cheated, but they did not.

Apparently, the people who donated all that money did not value it all that much. You guys create your own problems you know?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2013)

This shit is so unnecessary though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Well, she only asked for $6,000. 4chan/"The Internet" did the rest. That's not really her fault. People could have pulled their Kickstarter cash out before the thing ended if they felt cheated, but they did not.
> 
> Apparently, the people who donated all that money did not value it all that much. You guys create your own problems you know?



you guys? 

anyways, correct if i am wrong, but SHE could have stopped the kickstarter when she reached the money she asked for. also, SHE asked for money for something many on the internet have already done for free. just with less victimizing of herself and gender. people get trolled and flamed on the internet plenty and they go on with their lives like nothing happened. only difference here is she got a shit load of cash with it. 

that money is her right, doesn't mean she deserved it..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2013)

She forgot super mario rpg.
BURN HER


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol well shit, youtube ain't workin'



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6p5AZp7r_Q[/YOUTUBE]

The tags don't support https, so you've got to remove the "s" from the link.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2013)

FUCKIN' MAGIC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sorry but peach with overalls just doesn't fit.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

The first video bored me to death so I stopped halfway through, but at least it seems decently researched and doesn't throw around accusations as much.

Nothing she can deliver could possibly explain where all that money went, of course.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 8, 2013)

Jesus Christ, that's a hell of a lot of money.  Even the original intended goal is far higher than is required.  People already make comparable videos for free 

I've never understood the proposition that implies that only women are being portrayed in games as unrealistic/misrepresented though.  Same goes for guys too.  How many guys have arms like Marcus Fenix, or a face like Cloud Strife?  Men are more likely to take the lead, ass-kicking role, sure, but the ones that don't are generally considered pussies and are seriously disliked.  Either way you slice it, fitting the stereotype will annoy some people, and deviating from the stereotype will do the same.  It's an entirely fictional medium of entertainment after all.

That being said, I'm not opposed to women taking some more lead roles in games.  I love Lightning (although I may be in the minority on that one in particular )


----------



## DedValve (Mar 8, 2013)

People make superior videos for free. 

All of the stuff she said wasn't biased nor stupid like her bayo video but 5 minutes of tvtropes could teach you far more than 30 minutes of a low budget documentary. So where DID all the money go?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2013)

She needed money to rip off tvtropes?


----------



## Majinsaga (Mar 8, 2013)

This "feminist" is a straight up c***. No sympathy for the con artist bitch.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2013)

Stumpy said:


>



I don't see how this is at all relevant at all. This would only apply to the individuals that harassed her. This also does nothing to invalidate that yes, Sarkeesian herself is a "toxic" individual that has a history not of engaging in critical thought but of engaging in divisive, sometimes even misandrist, rhetoric. She didn't need 6000, and definitely not 150,000 to do what others have done already for free. Those that harassed her are idiots, because for someone like herself that is the best thing you can do for them as shown with the Kickstarter donations. She has been making bank on acting as if she is some pariah, because of it and people eat it up.

This particular...response you provided is riddled with ignorance. The most familiar method of discussing video games for gamers is among the gamers themselves. He clearly has never seen nor engaged in any discussion regarding gaming or else he'd know this, and how there has always been skepticism, and even as of late, a growing criticism of gaming "journalism"; exactly because so-called professional reviews and gaming sites seem to be in the pockets of major developers at any given time. He would know how each aspect of games are critically dissected, and ultimately it is the opinions of the gaming community at large, not these paid reviewers or sites that have the largest pull based on that. This guy is completely pretentious assuming that anyone that criticizes Sarkeesian does so out of some irrational, anti-intellectual motives or that they themselves lack her "sophistication" only to ironically show that he himself is unable to comprehend that she has noteworthy flaws in her analytical approach that has been taken note of numerous times.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2013)

watched the video
laughed

did she use the money to make her nose bigger?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 11, 2013)

And in 1 month...its all forgotten.

Life goes on.

Over and out.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 13, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6p5AZp7r_Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The tags don't support https, so you've got to remove the "s" from the link.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfkS9YS_T0k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUxcLxClQ08[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la9i2np0WTU[/YOUTUBE]




or if you want the tl ; dw


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJeX6F-Q63I&list=LLCBxVO1yto8YlfhYoh0yPBA[/YOUTUBE]

DESTROYED!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2013)

Her white knights are pretentious, and they like to engage in pseudo-intellectual diatribe it appears.


----------

